# Mole crickets



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

What is the best action to get rid of them. I see probably 200 tiny mounds in my yard. Thank for the help.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

I am wondering the same thing but the mole crickets I have don't usually start doing damage until late summer/ early fall. I plan on getting a bag of spectracide triazicide granular and seeing if that works. I also have a white grub problem.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

We use a product called Advion (available for residential) to treat our fly-ins. I've used Bifenthrin in the past, but the crickets seemed to have developed resistance to that product, so we just went back to organophosphates - also used to treats fly-ins. Preventative, we use a product called top-choice (probably not avail to the home market). If you're looking for a quick kill, you can always use a disclosing solution (soap + water poured over the area) and force them from the ground.

E: are you sure they're mole crickets?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.domyown.com/talstar-xtra-granular-insecticide-p-1434.html


----------

